# derosa slx decals



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm looking at a derosa for sale, and the decals are slightly different from the one on my own. (I am looking for different size).
do you think this is genuine?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7161593741&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I think it is, but ask the seller for the serial number. Every DeRosa has ser. num. that consists of 2 letters and 3 digids.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Real Deal*

Its the real deal. Mid 80's type decals. Up to 1986 I think. 

TakmanJapan


----------

